# Help. Fog in Florida



## Despotic Abuse (Sep 18, 2019)

I just moved to Jax. Fl. and the weather is alot warmer. Any tips or tricks for low lying fog in warm weather? I do have a homemade trashcan chiller. I just dont know how that's going do here.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Barring the presence of any wind (which is a bigger problem), chilled fog stays down better when the air above it is warmer, so living in a warmer climate is a plus.


----------



## MillwardManor (Oct 29, 2015)

I have the same issue in southeastern GA. I use styrofoam coolers to chill as it leaves the machines, but it still just goes up and everywhere. Following.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

If it's in an area that can take it, wet the ground. For some reason the fog hangs better on damp ground.


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

Damp ground, yes it will stick better if the ground is damp or wet.
Dave


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Heat should help, humidity should help - both make the air 'lighter' or less dense, so your fog will have an easier time 'lying low'. Also, the cooler you can make the fog... lots of ice, a long 'residence time' in the chiller, the better it will stick. I believe there are also some special 'low lying' fog formulations that allegedly help the situation, too.

Combining all those, you should have a pretty good run - if the wind is calm. But even a light breeze will typically undo the best plans/set up if you're trying to keep the fog low... unless you have a really enclosed area.


----------



## Hauntofthelakes (Sep 21, 2019)

The bigger the difference in temp from fog to ambient temp the better the fog will stay low. If the air is dryer it will suck up the moisture in the fog and the fog won’t stay as long. Heat and humidity work in your favor.


----------



## Hauntofthelakes (Sep 21, 2019)

I use bogfog by froggy’s fog for my low laying fog and code6 for area fog. Love both of those.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2019)

*Have you tried?*



Despotic Abuse said:


> I just moved to Jax. Fl. and the weather is alot warmer. Any tips or tricks for low lying fog in warm weather? I do have a homemade trashcan chiller. I just dont know how that's going do here.


Have you tried it to see how its going to work ? We all know a chiller helps, wetting the ground also helps. Maybe you wont have a problem. I'm in West central Alabama and don't usually have a problem. Find out if you have a problem before you ask how to fix it.


----------



## Acurr (Sep 27, 2018)

We're in the Savannah area, and this has been a problem. We have found dry ice helps a lot to cool the fog. We also use the low lying fog from fright props.


----------

